# Polizei Touareg



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Forgive me if these have been seen before.
Just some pics I found.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Eric D)*

Great pics!
But i wonder why the polizei needs an R5 TDI?
The car is way too slow to catch the autobahn racers, even a simple Golf 1.9 TDI can outrun them!
Shouldn't they have at least a V10 or a W12?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Eric D)*

What's that cord plugged in to the left rear corner in the bottom picture?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Eric D)*

the green looks cool against the silver...whodathunkit


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_the green looks cool against the silver...

The German police used to have white cars with their green stripes. Now they tend to buy silver ones since they can sell them more easily as used cars.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (td_treg)*

Here is the site
http://translate.google.com/tr...UTF-8


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Eric D)*

I've posted these about a month ago. They fit your title:


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (spockcat)*

Sprockcat,
What are those other controls on the steering wheel?
Doesn't look like the usual cruise control


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (4x4s)*

Re: THE CORD - Me thinks it is to power all that extra electronics cop gear and stuff thay want to show off at the convention...since they cannot keep it running indoors.
Re; The Buttons - The extra steering wheel buttons are also probably controls for the extra equipment, so that one does not have to take hands off the wheel in an Autobahn pursuit at 120mph.
Cy


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Re: THE CORD - Me thinks it is to power all that extra electronics cop gear and stuff thay want to show off at the convention...since they cannot keep it running indoors.
Cy

I was thinking the same thing, but in the other pics you can also see a little hatch where the cord would go. I guess they could all be show models for conventions and stuff. Or is this something that an actual police version would have?
Really not a big deal, just curious.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Richard1)*

Aren't those the buttons for the optional cell phones in Europe?








Edit: The "american" front protections of the Crown Victorias look stronger...










_Modified by 12johnny at 10:04 AM 8-3-2004_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (spockcat)*

Notice the green one is the same vehicle as the 1st two pics I posted.
Compare the plate #s.


----------



## vwoflanghorne (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Eric D)*

These pics are what Vortex should be about. Real cars that stir interest. I am sick of Photoshop!
But please the comment about this being an Autobahn pursuit car?
Don't you think the Polezei have real cars for that!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (vwoflanghorne)*

In the many. many times I've driven on the Autobahn, I really cannot recall ever seeing a police pursuit. While I'm sure they occasionally happen, there are fewer reasons for them to happen in Germany. 
The most common reason for them in the USA is to catch speeders. This probably doesn't happen much in Germany for two reasons; unlimited speeds on many sections of the Autobahn and in those sections that do have limits, they usually use cameras to catch you rather than chase after you.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (spockcat)*

[CHiPs theme]








[/CHiPs theme]


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_









Do you think that a US cop would swap his/her Crown Vic for one of these Touaregs?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_Do you think that a US cop would swap his/her Crown Vic for one of these Touaregs?

I don't think any of them would, unless they were investigators.










_Modified by Eric D at 12:19 PM 8-3-2004_


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Eric D)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwoflanghorne (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (spockcat)*

Absolutely correct. In countries like Germany it's not so much the speeding but poor driver behaviour and discipline that warrant police attention. As you, I have driven on the Autobahn and Autostrada in Italy and I can guarantee, not from my experience but observation, that the police are waiting at the bottom of the off-ramp to 'explain' your 'driving skills'.
The term pursuit was used more as an adjective rather than a verb. Because it is correct that cameras are used more effectively in other countries to counter the...well, think of any typical day on any American Interstate or freeway and you get the picture.
Can you only imagine if the discipline that is a must in other countries were to be in place in this country. We could...and keep this quiet. Raise the speed limits.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_In the many. many times I've driven on the Autobahn, I really cannot recall ever seeing a police pursuit. While I'm sure they occasionally happen, there are fewer reasons for them to happen in Germany. 
The most common reason for them in the USA is to catch speeders. This probably doesn't happen much in Germany for two reasons; unlimited speeds on many sections of the Autobahn and in those sections that do have limits, they usually use cameras to catch you rather than chase after you.

Only a small percentage of the autobahn actually allows unlimited speeds. On the rest of them you'll find cameras, but not every 10 km.
Luckily Germans know quite good where they're allowed to speed legally and where they aren't, and they follow these rules very well. Only tourists sometimes don't see the speed limitiation signs.


----------



## Pinsko (Jul 10, 2004)

The strange thing about the first Polizei Touareg is that it has normal ie private licence plates. The second one registered in Dortmund (DO) has Polizei or Behörde (government) licence plates. 
Regarding the CHIPS theme:
Feldjäger means Military Police.


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (Eric D)*

yeah!


----------



## vwoflanghorne (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (jonee)*

*Germans know quite good where they're allowed to speed legally and where they aren't, and they follow these rules very well. Only tourists sometimes don't see the speed limitiation signs.*
Excellent comments and backs up my comment on driver behaviour in The U.S.(what's this long thing sticking out of the left side of my steering column???) compared to Europe. 
By the way. We are jealous. Is that the 5 cylinder TDI you have?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (vwoflanghorne)*

R5 TDi is indeed the 5 cilinder (in row) engine. 
And what's this long thing sticking out of the left side of your steering column???
Jealous? Is that in a sarcastic meaning? 
You get a Treg V6 for the price of a Passat V6 in EU!
You get a V8+ for the price of my R5 TDI.
Even an extremely low MPG in the US turns out cheaper than the EU diesel that goes into my 29 MPG R5 TDI.
That must have been sarcastic!



_Modified by jonee at 8:00 AM 8-5-2004_


----------



## vwoflanghorne (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Polizei Touareg (jonee)*

Jealous...in that we wish that 5 cylinder TDI were here in The U.S. to put us in a more price competetive spot instead of $US63,000 that competes with very very few SUVs.
*And what's this long thing sticking out of the left side of your steering column???*
This is in reference to U.S. drivers that don't realize this is for using your turn indicators. Sarcastic? Yes.


----------

